
Show HN: Share Your EBooks and Other Content Securely with Your Employees - skillachie
https://www.bookfusion.com/business
======
skillachie
Let us know what you guys think. Startups that use the platform with less than
5 members are free and we are offering 50% discount to HN members for the next
2 weeks.

